# Tiger skin in espresso ???!



## Anthony Nguyen

Hello Guys,

This is my espresso that I want to look like.( Bezzera Magica espresso machine and grinder Krups GVX 2) But there are some opinion that perfect espresso should be shined and light brown crema. How about you ?









But many people love this one ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Anthony, we call it tiger striping. Always understood it signifies very good extraction.


----------



## Anthony Nguyen

The Systemic Kid said:


> Anthony, we call it tiger striping. Always understood it signifies very good extraction.


Better I should fix my word "tiger striping"







I had a discussion with some barista in Vietnam about how a perfect looking espreso. Many people said that tiger striping is a sign of burnt coffee ( Vietnam is popular with Robusta) And then I do a lot of testing on both robusta and arabica coffee. I noticed that tiger striping creates bitter taste and burn all flavor (if using robusta) or more sour (if using Arabica has 2 or 3 months after roasted and hard to see tiger striping). However tiger striping in new roasted Arabica such as Ethopia Moka , El Savador bourbon,Costa Rica bourbon, and some others typica coffee can creates more sweetness, rich and better aftertaste. Is it right?


----------



## garydyke1

I think it's symptomatic of darker roasts , or, extremely fine grind on light or medium causing a slow flow rate .

Flecking or mottling is often deemed desirable but not always present in delicious espresso.


----------



## Olliehulla

Mine normally turn out like the first piccies. Not sure I've ever seen any like the second, perhaps I've been lucky but I like the way my coffee tastes.


----------



## mike 100

Try Tiger Stripes espresso blend from Coffee Bean Shop good "Tiger" crema and excellent flavour


----------



## Geordie Boy

That last photo looks Photoshoped


----------



## The Systemic Kid

This is Java Jampit. 16grms in - 25grms out. Roast isn't particularly dark - more mottling than striping.

View attachment 4634


----------



## garydyke1

My dialling in shot of Cachoeira Yellow bourbon. Spritz a thon . 20g in 31g out 35 seconds


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nice scatter pattern there


----------



## garydyke1

99.99 ended up in the cup haha


----------



## Fevmeister

mike 100 said:


> Try Tiger Stripes espresso blend from Coffee Bean Shop good "Tiger" crema and excellent flavour


anyone tried this?

may give it a go


----------



## Anthony Nguyen

The Systemic Kid said:


> This is Java Jampit. 16grms in - 25grms out. Roast isn't particularly dark - more mottling than striping.
> 
> View attachment 4634


very nice :| I feel like you pulled a cup of chocolate !! was it sweet,right ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Jampit is quite sweet especially if you pull just the middle section of the shot.


----------



## Anthony Nguyen

garydyke1 said:


> My dialling in shot of Cachoeira Yellow bourbon. Spritz a thon . 20g in 31g out 35 seconds


Did you use naked portafilter for this one?


----------



## Anthony Nguyen

The Systemic Kid said:


> Jampit is quite sweet especially if you pull just the middle section of the shot.


great !! Where can I find this green beans ?







I want to try it


----------



## garydyke1

Anthony Nguyen said:


> Did you use naked portafilter for this one?


.......Maybe ; )


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Anthony Nguyen said:


> great !! Where can I find this green beans ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try it


Coffee Compass sell Jampit both roasted and as green beans. Have it stock too. Going to order some more tomorrow


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Better defined tiger skin shot from Jampit beans.

View attachment 4690


This is Rave Signature

View attachment 4689


Perfecting the butterfly wing took some time!!







Maybe we should start a 'shot art' thread!


----------



## Anthony Nguyen

The Systemic Kid said:


> Better defined tiger skin shot from Jampit beans.
> 
> View attachment 4690
> 
> 
> This is Rave Signature
> 
> View attachment 4689
> 
> 
> Perfecting the butterfly wing took some time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should start a 'shot art' thread!


great looking espresso but...... How much ml for this shot?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

16grms dose - 25grm out, Anthony. Shots look small as they are in non-neutral 160ml cups.


----------

